# Driving to PCD



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Hey y'all! Just got back from my European Delivery of my 135i. Guess I have a few weeks/months to wait before my PCD, but I have a quick question:

We're thinking about driving a one-way rental down to GSP, would the PCD folks be able to pick us up at the rental place the same way they pick up the airline travelers? Just thinking about the logistics of dropping off a rental car and still trying to get to the hotel. 

Also, what's the typical lead time for scheduling a PCD in the October timeframe? The car should reach customs by mid-September.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

CapHill1er said:


> Hey y'all! Just got back from my European Delivery of my 135i. Guess I have a few weeks/months to wait before my PCD, but I have a quick question:
> 
> We're thinking about driving a one-way rental down to GSP, would the PCD folks be able to pick us up at the rental place the same way they pick up the airline travelers? Just thinking about the logistics of dropping off a rental car and still trying to get to the hotel.
> 
> ...


Yup, they'll pick you up from GSP. Its actually the hotel that (did) do the pick-up, and they have been very flexible in my experiences.


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

most rental places in the GSP area are at the airport....


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

CapHill1er said:


> Also, what's the typical lead time for scheduling a PCD in the October timeframe? The car should reach customs by mid-September.


As per Jonathan Stribble of PC in a recent post:

"There are several threads that cover this, but basically the re-delivery can't be scheduled here until the vehicle clears Customs. Unfortunately, untill that happens, we have no way of knowing when we will receive the vehicle.

Customs can take anywhere from 1 to 6 weeks. Lately most have fallen around the 2 - 3 week period with a few being shorter and others longer.

For October, it will be even more difficult for you to find a specific date. We are launching the new X3 here for the press and all the dealers for the entire month of October and part of November. As of right now, they are only giving us enough pavement to accomodate 5 delivery vehicles a day. Unless that changes, you'll need to be very flexible to get a date."


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

TeeZee said:


> As per Jonathan Stribble of PC in a recent post:
> 
> "There are several threads that cover this, but basically the re-delivery can't be scheduled here until the vehicle clears Customs. Unfortunately, untill that happens, we have no way of knowing when we will receive the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've searched and knew about the first part, but thankfully, the second part there does help me out a lot. We are completely flexible on a PCD date. Just want enough time to get the in-laws scheduled to take care of the puppy (since the hotel doesn't take pets) and rent the one-way car without breaking the bank. Taking off from work is the easiest part.

Just hope to have the car before it gets too cold/rainy here to ride my bike anymore.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you researched the Blue Ridge Parkway as a possible route, preferably home? It would add considerable time but it also seems like a bunch of fun.

Jim


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Well, from what I've read around here, the PCD experience -- if I skip the car familiarization stuff (that my ED already took care of) -- lasts until early/mid-afternoon. The drive home already takes 8.5 hours according to Google Maps, so I'm not sure if I would want to make the drive longer. 

Now, if the in-laws will watch the dog for an extra night and we stay somewhere halfway home, I'll look into the Blue Ridge route.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The only things after lunch are hot laps (I strongly recommend you not skip) and the delivery - you can skip if you are already familiar with the car. You can easily leave by 2pm, probably by 1:30p. But that still puts you back pretty late. The hot laps is you riding with one of the instructors while they drift a M3 or M5 around the track. Loads of fun. Only takes a few minutes (unfortunately). 

Jim


----------

